# Lt. Col. Dave Grossman - "Bulletproof Mind" hosted by the Southbridge Police Association.



## Steven Bellerose (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Steven Bellerose (Jul 10, 2012)

The early bird special price of $100.00 has been extended to August 1st due to billing issues that some officers are having with their departments. E-mail me for further info at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I listened to Bullet Proof Mind ( again) , great to listen to every few months especailly in the wake of mass shootings.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm attending, anyone else?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

2 hrs in, simply outstanding. If you havent seen him speak, you are missing an amazing opportunity. Lots of info to share with SRO's. Eye opening and motivating.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Seeing him next month...it should be a good time.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

I could not make it to his lecture today. Where and when is he speaking next month?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

John J said:


> I could not make it to his lecture today. Where and when is he speaking next month?


Colorado Springs on September 7th. 

http://www.killology.com/calendar/calendar.pl?month=7&year=2012&calendar=default&month=9


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

This was excellent training. Look for the 2 day course in Burlington next September. Probably mid-week in late September. I will post details here and on our website at www.bpd.org


----------

